# 12 twiddle muffs ready for the Home.



## bane

Twiddle muffs 11 and 12. Then all of them ready to go to the local Dementia care home, when I next see my friend who is the activities organiser. I've had fun knitting these colourful but useful items. Ive been asked to knit some baby dresses, so as soon as they are done its back to the muffs ! Thanks for looking. :lol: (I have made 13, but I gave one to my sons gfriend for her nan, who went into a home recently.)


----------



## mariea.

They are wonderful ! I am sure that they will be enjoyed and loved by the ladies and gents.


----------



## jinx

Great job. Each and everyone is perfect and I am sure will be well used.


----------



## purdeygirl

Well done !! You are a kind hearted person.


----------



## kiwiannie

Fabulous,what beautiful work,each one is different,beautiful colours which will hold their attention along with all the different attractions.Brilliant work.


----------



## lildeb2

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene

Fantastic, compassionate work indeed.


----------



## bettyirene

There's a lot of twiddling to be done here....great work from you, with a very generous heart.....they will be much loved, even if no one actually tells you they are.


----------



## Joyce19

I have never heard of these before, they are such a brilliant idea (and beautifully made)!


----------



## Engprof

Ok. I've got what is probably a stupid question here, so please bear with me. Do the things with which the patient might twiddle go on the inside, so they're twiddling with their hands inside, without looking, or on the outside, or both?

I'd like to make a couple for my mother in law. She had a stroke a little over a year ago, and they're always looking for stimulation.
TIA


----------



## harter0310

Very pretty with all those fantastic colors and doo-dads attached. I'm sure they will be very much appreciated by those receiving them even if they can't relay that to you.


----------



## bane

Engprof said:


> Ok. I've got what is probably a stupid question here, so please bear with me. Do the things with which the patient might twiddle go on the inside, so they're twiddling with their hands inside, without looking, or on the outside, or both?
> 
> I'd like to make a couple for my mother in law. She had a stroke a little over a year ago, and they're always looking for stimulation.
> TIA


It's not a stupid question ( they are the ones that are never asked !), the twiddles are well sewn on the inside and outside of the muffs. That way they can twiddle and keep their hands warm if they want. Have fun making them. :thumbup:


----------



## Engprof

BeverleyBee said:


> It's not a stupid question ( they are the ones that are never asked !), the twiddles are well sewn on the inside and outside of the muffs. That way they can twiddle and keep their hands warm if they want. Have fun making them. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## luree

Very nice!


----------



## Katsch

Wonderful work Bev, love the colors.


----------



## LadyBug 2014

You are a really nice person to do that. They are even pretty to look at. God Bless


----------



## lexiemae

Bev they are wondeful, what an achievement!! they all look so bright and full of different things. If only more people cared as much as you clearly do, well done.
Sue x


----------



## Naneast

Awesome..Very kind of you to do.. :thumbup:


----------



## TheHookedHaberdasher

Absolutely WONDERFUL!


----------



## docdot

Glorious colors and interesting attachments. You are a truly kind person.


----------



## valmac

Well done!


----------



## Jackyv

They look so fancy, you have done a wonderful job. I had never heard of them until now. What a great idea.


----------



## paljoey46

These are beautiful. A great idea.


----------



## Joyce19

Further to my comment yesterday regarding 'never heard of them before', I did a bit of googling including looking for a pattern.

I spent the rest of the afternoon looking around the house for bits of 'dangly things' and gathered some wool oddments. I have printed out copies of the pattern to pass onto friends who knit.

I am now ready to start my first one.

Thank you so much for the idea and for the beautiful photos as they make them so much easier to understand.


----------



## bane

Joyce19 said:


> Further to my comment yesterday regarding 'never heard of them before', I did a bit of googling including looking for a pattern.
> 
> I spent the rest of the afternoon looking around the house for bits of 'dangly things' and gathered some wool oddments. I have printed out copies of the pattern to pass onto friends who knit.
> 
> I am now ready to start my first one.
> 
> Thank you so much for the idea and for the beautiful photos as they make them so much easier to understand.


I'm sure you will have fun knitting them knowing they will be a comfort to the users. The only thing I suggest is making sure the. ' twiddles ' are very well sewn on ! I tugged one and it came off !! Enjoy your creativity. :thumbup:


----------



## susanstr

I recently learned about these and when I told a friend whose husband is in a facility she was delighted with the idea. My pattern suggested all one color for the base but your choice of many colors is certainly more pleasing to the eye thanks for posting! susan


----------



## Glennis

They are nice and bright. They will be appreciated.


----------



## kathycapp

Kind gesture on your part and they will bring comfort to so many in need.


----------



## osagerev

Well done. So colorful.


----------



## jschlub

This may be a silly comment, but I was just wondering if I should try my hand at making a twiddle muff to hold for future use--you know, just in case I go that route myself. I could use things that had special meaning now that might remind me of events or people in some way. I would have to put some real thought into what objects to use.


----------



## jeannietta

Lovely work for a great cause.


----------



## bane

jschlub said:


> This may be a silly comment, but I was just wondering if I should try my hand at making a twiddle muff to hold for future use--you know, just in case I go that route myself. I could use things that had special meaning now that might remind me of events or people in some way. I would have to put some real thought into what objects to use.


I think this is a great idea ( none of us know what the future holds )and as you say , you could use things that are personal to you and have sweet memories. :thumbup:


----------



## Engprof

jschlub said:


> This may be a silly comment, but I was just wondering if I should try my hand at making a twiddle muff to hold for future use--you know, just in case I go that route myself. I could use things that had special meaning now that might remind me of events or people in some way. I would have to put some real thought into what objects to use.


Sounds like an interesting idea. What you sew on might help jog your memory; that's the idea, right? I wonder if that would work?

I hope you never need one, but it is an idea worth considering.


----------



## SANDY I

I wonder if the US facilities allow the tiny items on the muffs? Seems they may see it as choking hazards.


----------



## SouthernGirl

those are so pretty. you really do have a kind and generous heart. they will be enjoyed so much


----------



## st1tch

They are fab &#128077;.
I took your idea on board and made 1 for our local home, when I took it in they looked at me as though I was crazy.


----------



## Tove

Beautiful, you are doing such a wonderful service. Mother is in a home where the majority of residents have dementia. Almost every one of them would benefit from something like this, their hands and fingers are always picking at something. Sadly, mother is past this stage, she is mostly now lying in a wheelchair unaware of anyone or her surroundings.


----------



## Dory

Beautiful work! Love all the items that you have put on the muffs.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter

These are so colorful, I love them. What a nice idea and kind of you to share your talents.


----------



## Elizabeth48

mariea. said:


> They are wonderful ! I am sure that they will be enjoyed and loved by the ladies and gents.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lois Lane

They do look like fun! You did a great job.


----------



## yona

Very pretty and G-D bless you for all your charitable work.


----------



## shirleyoboe

You have done such a "mitzvah" (good deed)!
I WISH I had known about these when my Mother was suffering from Alzheimer's....
I want to make some--too emotional right now....


----------



## dwortman

They are all beautiful! I am inspired to try to make some for the dementia unit of the local nursing home.


----------



## GrammyLinda

Do you line the inside? If not, how do you make sure they items stay on. They are so pretty.


----------



## bane

shirleyoboe said:


> You have done such a "mitzvah" (good deed)!
> I WISH I had known about these when my Mother was suffering from Alzheimer's....
> I want to make some--too emotional right now....


Thank you. 
I'm so sorry to read that you are emotional,( I'm guessing you have suffered a loss.) When the time is right for you, I'm sure doing this will be a comfort, knowing you can help other sufferers of this awful condition. Sending a big hug from me (( )) x


----------



## shirleyoboe

Your twiddle muffs will bring some comfort/peace to Alzheimer's patients--or at least give them something to "do" with their hands besides picking at their fingers or blankets.

I've tried to attach a video (which moves me to tears no matter how many times I watch it). Captures what it's like to try to "reach" an Alzheimer's patient....


----------



## bane

GrammyLinda said:


> Do you line the inside? If not, how do you make sure they items stay on. They are so pretty.


Thank you. I make a long tube, which is pulled through to make a shorter lined tube. Some people attach the twiddles before making the shorter tube. I prefer to attach them after as it gives a thicker base to anchor the twiddles to. I hope I've explained this ok ??


----------



## GrammyLinda

I did one in the round, and pulled the lining through before starting to sew on the objects, but I kept sticking my fingers, so then I made a straight one, and sewed on the objects before making a tube. I used squares of muslin, on the back, and they will be covered when I make it a tube, but I was hoping there is a better way. I'll try your way next, and then I will have objects on the inside side too.


----------



## bane

GrammyLinda said:


> I did one in the round, and pulled the lining through before starting to sew on the objects, but I kept sticking my fingers, so then I made a straight one, and sewed on the objects before making a tube. I used squares of muslin, on the back, and they will be covered when I make it a tube, but I was hoping there is a better way. I'll try your way next, and then I will have objects on the inside side too.


When I sewed a twiddle on the front I also sewed one in the same place on the inside, that way both seem to be well attached. Having twiddles on the inside gives the restless hands something to twiddle and keeps them warm. I've started doing them in the round as well, saves a long seam to sew !! :-D


----------



## Red Robin

What a thoughtful way to use your talent! :thumbup:


----------



## RuthieB

They are very nice. What do you "sew" the items on? Will they come off very easily?? Is there a pattern site? My DIL works at a long term care facility & would like to make her a few to take. Thank you!


----------



## RandyPandy

I wish I could have knit one for my mother.


----------



## Greatgramma

I just made my first twiddle muff for my aunt for her 93rd birthday and sewed the buttons, bows, etc on with yarn and them wove the ends in. Have read where others use the sewing machine to attach. I've always thought this cut the yarn. Which way is best?


----------



## bane

Greatgramma said:


> I just made my first twiddle muff for my aunt for her 93rd birthday and sewed the buttons, bows, etc on with yarn and them wove the ends in. Have read where others use the sewing machine to attach. I've always thought this cut the yarn. Which way is best?


I hand sew them on using a length of yarn doubled up. I give all the twiddles a few very hard tugs to check they are well attached.


----------



## bane

RuthieB said:


> They are very nice. What do you "sew" the items on? Will they come off very easily?? Is there a pattern site? My DIL works at a long term care facility & would like to make her a few to take. Thank you!


Thank you. If you google ' twiddle muffs ' or search on KP, you will find lots of helpful advice and explained better than I can ! Lol. Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## RuthieB

Thank you so much. Carry on the good work. God bless!


----------



## Susan Marie

They are all beautiful, and well decorated.


----------



## Engprof

Could someone out there send a link to a pattern for these? I found a pattern, but it doesn't make sense to me, and it most definitely doesn't look like the lovely examples I've seen posted here. TIA.


----------



## Nana5

Hugs to you for donating them.....my Dad passed away with Dementia and I would have loved to do one of these for him. Wish I knew about them a few years ago.


----------



## bane

Engprof said:


> Could someone out there send a link to a pattern for these? I found a pattern, but it doesn't make sense to me, and it most definitely doesn't look like the lovely examples I've seen posted here. TIA.


I have made quite a few now and have worked out my own pattern. I use dk yarn and 5 mm short circs. I cast on 80 sts and work about 11-12 ins using stocking St, garter St or a mix ( to add a bit of texture) use any sort of yarns you like that seems suitable, varying the size stripes as you like. Then I swap to plain stocking St and one plain colour yarn and work another 11-12 ins then cast off. (If you use straights sew up the long seam, wrong side out.) Pull the plain tube through the middle of the patterned tube and sew the ends to make the muff tube. Then sew on the twiddles ( buttons, ribbons beads etc) making sure they are secure. ( they need to be able to be washed, not sharp or breakable) Add some to the inner muff as well. I hope all of this makes sense ? Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## bane

RuthieB said:


> They are very nice. What do you "sew" the items on? Will they come off very easily?? Is there a pattern site? My DIL works at a long term care facility & would like to make her a few to take. Thank you!


I've posted my version for the muffs on page 5 of this thread. I hope it helps you. :-D


----------



## grannysk

jinx said:


> Great job. Each and everyone is perfect and I am sure will be well used.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## blawler

They're all beautiful. Good job. Sure to be love by their users. Aloha... Bev


----------



## riversong200

What fun! Those will be such a comfort to those who receive them. Good on you!


----------



## dragonswing

Is there a standard size for the twiddle muffs? I would like to crochet some.


----------



## bane

dragonswing said:


> Is there a standard size for the twiddle muffs? I would like to crochet some.


I make knitted ones and the finished muff is about 11- 12 ins long ( total length before folding is about 22-24 ins) . :-D


----------



## G G Dellie

Simply awesome !


----------



## MaryE-B

What a wonderful, compassionate gesture! 
I was totally unaware of them before an earlier post on KP (yours perhaps). Anything that can improve the life of someone affected by dementia is wonderful. 
I wonder if they would be useful for some severely, developmentally-disabled individuals?


----------



## KJKnitCro

st1tch said:


> They are fab 👍.
> I took your idea on board and made 1 for our local home, when I took it in they looked at me as though I was crazy.


Hopefully, in a week, or so, they will wish that they had been nicer to you. New things often take time to make their impact. Don't give up. You may not have met the right person to present the idea to yet.
I have seen some very "busy" restless people in the Home where my friend is. A twiddle muff would be so good for them.


----------



## catherine nehse

That's fantastic work - I've read up a bit more about these and how much they help patients - I think you're wonderful to help in this way


----------



## Laddie

This is brilliant! Now just at a glance, this looks like a great stash buster project. Can you use your loose ends from changing colors to tie on the twiddles? I hate weaving ends in and I'm just thing out without looking at any directions. Yours are so expertly done, I'm sure you used self patterning yarn, well done!


----------



## KnittyGritty800

Your knitting needles must have been on fire!! The muffs are wonderful and a reminder to me that I need to get busy on my machine and make some - but right now I'm working on baby things for a support group aiding confused pregnant girls. They offer counselling and try to encourage the girls to adopt instead of aborting - but they also counsel the boys and work with girls/women to recover from their decision to abort.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Cali Jo

You are so generous!!&#128523;


----------



## K Pearl

hi Beverley, love your work and want to do same for the same reason. I will do them in the round , how many stitches do you recommend to for cast on ?


----------



## bane

K Pearl said:


> hi Beverley, love your work and want to do same for the same reason. I will do them in the round , how many stitches do you recommend to for cast on ?


Thank you. I have put all the details of how I make them at the top of page 5. I decide to make them in the round as well. I use about 80 sts and use a 16 inch 5 mm circ.


----------



## wlk4fun647

They are wonderful! The colors and shapes are sure to stimulate the patients to "twiddle away"... Great job!


----------



## Magicnymph

BeverleyBee said:


> Thank you. I have put all the details of how I make them at the top of page 5. I decide to make them in the round as well. I use about 80 sts and use a 16 inch 5 mm circ.


I made this one for my uncle Charley. Have to mail it to him now.... Started at the inside center, knitted circularly, only have the seam and a row of fringe on the inside. It's 70 stitches in worsted weight yarn. Acrilyc to be washable, the portion that looks wonky and rectangular is a tongue depressor in a knitted/sealed pouch. I think I will crochet around that to make it a bit less wonky/more secure. Each twiddle is put on with a clothesline rope, stretched between the two layers of fabric so if he manages to tear the knitting he still will not remove the twiddle.... He is lucky enough to still be in his home... So my aunt will be able to mend and/or copy this one if he needs more...


----------



## Linda Beth

Do you put things inside the twiddle muffs also? I'm interested in making some.


----------



## bane

Magicnymph said:


> I made this one for my uncle Charley. Have to mail it to him now.... Started at the inside center, knitted circularly, only have the seam and a row of fringe on the inside. It's 70 stitches in worsted weight yarn. Acrilyc to be washable, the portion that looks wonky and rectangular is a tongue depressor in a knitted/sealed pouch. I think I will crochet around that to make it a bit less wonky/more secure. Each twiddle is put on with a clothesline rope, stretched between the two layers of fabric so if he manages to tear the knitting he still will not remove the twiddle.... He is lucky enough to still be in his home... So my aunt will be able to mend and/or copy this one if he needs more...


It looks great and I'm sure uncle charley will enjoy his twiddles. :thumbup:


----------



## bane

Linda Beth said:


> Do you put things inside the twiddle muffs also? I'm interested in making some.


Yes I sew about 6 or 7 twiddles on the inner muff too. :thumbup:


----------



## madamwang

In reference to things inside or outside the Twiddle Muff..Answer
would be both...A squeezy ball on the inside would add another level of motor skill..I saw one that had a pocket with marbles sew inside ..Multiple textures..even bells or sounds made by velcro can be stimulating..
washable and safe main concerns..any other ideas....?????


----------



## madamwang

In reference to things inside or outside the Twiddle Muff..Answer
would be both...A squeezy ball on the inside would add another level of motor skill..I saw one that had a pocket with marbles sew inside ..Multiple textures..even bells or sounds made by velcro can be stimulating..
washable and safe main concerns..any other ideas....?????


----------



## bane

madamwang said:


> In reference to things inside or outside the Twiddle Muff..Answer
> would be both...A squeezy ball on the inside would add another level of motor skill..I saw one that had a pocket with marbles sew inside ..Multiple textures..even bells or sounds made by velcro can be stimulating..
> washable and safe main concerns..any other ideas....?????


I use buttons, beads, ribbons, lace, curtain rings , textured yarns etc. Things that can be washed and won't break or aren't sharp are ideal . :thumbup:


----------



## soneka

Really cool!


----------



## monic1953

Newbie61 said:


> Twiddle muffs 11 and 12. Then all of them ready to go to the local Dementia care home, when I next see my friend who is the activities organiser. I've had fun knitting these colourful but useful items. Ive been asked to knit some baby dresses, so as soon as they are done its back to the muffs ! Thanks for looking. :lol: (I have made 13, but I gave one to my sons gfriend for her nan, who went into a home recently.)


Can you explain what they do with those please.


----------



## WayfaringYarns

Bless you for acting on your kind and generous heart!


----------



## monic1953

Newbie61 said:


> Twiddle muffs 11 and 12. Then all of them ready to go to the local Dementia care home, when I next see my friend who is the activities organiser. I've had fun knitting these colourful but useful items. Ive been asked to knit some baby dresses, so as soon as they are done its back to the muffs ! Thanks for looking. :lol: (I have made 13, but I gave one to my sons gfriend for her nan, who went into a home recently.)


Can you explain what they do with those please.


----------



## lexiemae

Well done you, they are all lovely Bev!! I know they will be appreciated, thank you for caring so much )


----------



## Engprof

I have been meaning to post about this again. Many thanks for the idea and inspiration. I made one before we left, and another along the way as we drove from IL to NY (about 20 hours in the car-yawn!). I gave one to my MIL when we arrived, and a spare when we left, and she LOVED it, as much as she can love anything after her debilitating stroke a little over a year ago. She had it in her lap all the time, fiddling with the beads and such. I left her a spare, and have since made a third one on the way home to give her for Christmas. I plan to make many more for charity, since I have a neighbor who works with the elderly. 

On another note...I've been making them in the round, casting on between 44-48 stitches on size 8 needles with chunky or double stranded worsted weight yarn. This comes out a pretty good size for me, and there's less seaming involved. I also leave all the selvedge ends of yarn loose as I add on, then braid them and/or add beads or buttons to them--again, less seaming and weaving in, which I hate.

Thanks, again, Newbie 61 (I think it was your post in which I read about this first). This has been a blessing I never expected to be able to offer to my husband's family, and I'm most grateful.


----------



## Swedenme

They are gorgeous as well as very useful Bev . Love all the different colours you have used 
Sonja


----------



## wlk4fun647

Engprof said:


> I have been meaning to post about this again. Many thanks for the idea and inspiration. I made one before we left, and another along the way as we drove from IL to NY (about 20 hours in the car-yawn!). I gave one to my MIL when we arrived, and a spare when we left, and she LOVED it, as much as she can love anything after her debilitating stroke a little over a year ago. She had it in her lap all the time, fiddling with the beads and such. I left her a spare, and have since made a third one on the way home to give her for Christmas. I plan to make many more for charity, since I have a neighbor who works with the elderly.
> 
> On another note...I've been making them in the round, casting on
> between 44-48 stitches on size 8 needles with chunky or double stranded worsted weight yarn. This comes out a pretty good size for me, and there's less seaming involved. I also leave all the selvedge ends of yarn loose as I add on, then braid them and/or add beads or buttons to them--again, less seaming and weaving in, which I hate.
> 
> Thanks, again, Newbie 61 (I think it was your post in which I read about this first). This has been a blessing I never expected to be able to offer to my husband's family, and I'm most grateful.


They turned out beautifully, and I am going to start on a few to bring to the VA home... Thank you for your modified instructions and ideas...


----------



## Engprof

You're most welcome! The only other advice I might offer is that the beading is best left for the hotel room, not the car &#128521;.


----------



## Engprof

wlk4fun647 said:


> They turned out beautifully, and I am going to start on a few to bring to the VA home... Thank you for your modified instructions and ideas...


Thanks for the VA home suggestion. I hadn't thought of taking some there, but we have a large state home here, and I have a friend (a fellow fiber artist) whose husband is a doctor on staff there. I'll mention it to her and see if she thinks it might be helpful.


----------



## oksi1

These are beautiful, do you give out the pattern for them. I'd love to make some for the resident in the Nursing Homes in my area. 
Thanks
Susan
ps
I'm making scarves atm for the homeless in my hometown, i'm on my 2nd one now. I mail them to my sister who will go put them on the fence posts in the downtown area.


----------



## Engprof

oksi1 said:


> These are beautiful, do you give out the pattern for them. I'd love to make some for the resident in the Nursing Homes in my area.
> Thanks
> Susan
> ps
> I'm making scarves atm for the homeless in my hometown, i'm on my 2nd one now. I mail them to my sister who will go put them on the fence posts in the downtown area.


If you read my post above, I give instructions as to how I make them in the round. Knit a tube to about 23" in length, pull half through and seam the end closed, then add embellishments.


----------



## oksi1

Thank You.


----------



## grannysk

Magicnymph said:


> I made this one for my uncle Charley. Have to mail it to him now.... Started at the inside center, knitted circularly, only have the seam and a row of fringe on the inside. It's 70 stitches in worsted weight yarn. Acrilyc to be washable, the portion that looks wonky and rectangular is a tongue depressor in a knitted/sealed pouch. I think I will crochet around that to make it a bit less wonky/more secure. Each twiddle is put on with a clothesline rope, stretched between the two layers of fabric so if he manages to tear the knitting he still will not remove the twiddle.... He is lucky enough to still be in his home... So my aunt will be able to mend and/or copy this one if he needs more...


Would you please explain how you tie off the clothesline rope?


----------



## Miri

WOW lots of very attractive work - lovely!


----------



## Magicnymph

grannysk said:


> Would you please explain how you tie off the clothesline rope?


Well it's been a while.... lets see... I knotted the strand in each item from the back of the fabric ( a little super glue on the knot wouldn't hurt) then I left enough past the knots to tie to itself on the other end (a secure knot and just a drop of super glue, after all he was a strong male). And after the knot was secure I brought the strand through the fabric to braid on the outside of the muff.


----------



## grannysk

Magicnymph said:


> Well it's been a while.... lets see... I knotted the strand in each item from the back of the fabric ( a little super glue on the knot wouldn't hurt) then I left enough past the knots to tie to itself on the other end (a secure knot and just a drop of super glue, after all he was a strong male). And after the knot was secure I brought the strand through the fabric to braid on the outside of the muff.


Thanks so much for the explanation!👍😊


----------



## Magicnymph

grannysk said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation!👍😊


Your welcome.


----------



## VeeCee

Just found you on Pinterest and think this a brilliant idea. A question/concern... do the homes you give these to bring up health and safety issues? Am thinking of getting our young at heart ladies involved with making these but am worried they may not be accepted due to this.


----------

